# Getting celebrities to wear your shirts



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi all,

It has been discussed at the CafePress forums that if you can get a celebrity to wear your shirt casually (un-intentionally, not ads) and that celebrity happens to be in the news/magazines photos with your shirt, you have struck gold already.

Umm....anyone knows where to start?
Some ideas or viewpoints would be nice.

Thanks!
Xeon.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

One way to start might be the Contact Any Celebrity service: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t15873.html

Here's some good reading as well on the topic: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t3656.html

:welcome:


----------



## whatsyourpeeve (Aug 14, 2007)

You can always just find out who their agent is or personal assistant and send a shirt that way.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow, thank you so much, Rooney and Peeve! Will check those links out.

Good day!
Xeon.


----------



## robo029 (Jul 30, 2008)

We got James from Geordie Shaw to wear our vests on the next season which he is filming now. I noticed when sending an order out he purchased from our website, it has his name on it. So i text the contact number and asked if it was him.It was so i asked him if we sent him some free stuff would he wear it on the show. Agreed and Sent in time for his filming. Best advertising money can buy or in my case vests . So keep any eye out for my vests lol on the next season


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Xeon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It has been discussed at the CafePress forums that if you can get a celebrity to wear your shirt casually (un-intentionally, not ads) and that celebrity happens to be in the news/magazines photos with your shirt, you have struck gold already.
> 
> ...


Hi, this is pretty simple process to start a company. If you want to show your presence online then start a professional website keep in mind site must be professional on a new CMS not on wordpress, joomla etc. Then start promoting and make brand this. Once your company will brand you tees will wear by celebrities must


----------



## Jersyde Clothing (Aug 29, 2012)

Alot of celebs have contact info for bookings on ther twitter page. Send them an email, asking if you can send their client a tee.


----------



## Jersyde Clothing (Aug 29, 2012)

A good idea is to send to the DJ's of your demographics radio station. Send a few shirts. They'll give you a shout out.


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

A long time ago I connected with an up and coming artist from the UK through myspace. stayed in contact with her over the past few years and sent her a few pieces this year just for her and not for publicity. A shot was taken of her coming out of a salon after getting her hair done...needless to say sales jumped. That may be a route to look into. Search the latest social media for some up and comers and try get them some gear.


----------



## AGothClothing (Sep 13, 2012)

I know a bunch of people in somewhat known rock bands.. So when my stuff is ready, I'm going to send out product to a lot of them. Most of my first batch of shirts, aside from usage for product photos/line sheets, will probably be handed out to people in the music industry for exposure.


----------



## mattybear (Jun 8, 2012)

robo029 said:


> We got James from Geordie Shaw to wear our vests on the next season which he is filming now. I noticed when sending an order out he purchased from our website, it has his name on it. So i text the contact number and asked if it was him.It was so i asked him if we sent him some free stuff would he wear it on the show. Agreed and Sent in time for his filming. Best advertising money can buy or in my case vests . So keep any eye out for my vests lol on the next season


That's great. How has this positively impacted your website since?

http://skullsgold.com
Matt


----------



## AGothClothing (Sep 13, 2012)

mattybear said:


> That's great. How has this positively impacted your website since?
> 
> StayGoldT-Shirts.com
> Matt


Mattybear, when you made your company did you know about this hoodie Pete Wentz put out in 07: [media]http://s9.thisnext.com/media/largest_dimension/89AC8368.jpg[/media] It was one of the most popular hoodies his clothing line, Clandestine Industries ever put out, and was featured in Fall Out Boy music videos and Pete Wentz's NYC fashion week 2006(or maybe it was feb 2007, i can't remember) fashion show. The lead singer of Cobra Starship, and Skrillex (the Sonny Moore) were often photographed wearing it.
Any time I hear "stay gold", especially on clothing, I associate it with that hoodie.

Edit: NVM I just saw on your about me, that you've changed the line name.. I would take the "staygoldt-shirts.com" thing out of the browser header.


----------



## mattybear (Jun 8, 2012)

No but it is a common expression. 


Could you screenshot me an image because this is not happening on my browser. 

Thanks 
Matt


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

a good way is to colab with that celeberty. we did this with nonito donaire the boxer. we made an agreement on guidelines 50/50 on sales but he had to pay for the shirts.


----------



## AGothClothing (Sep 13, 2012)

mattybear said:


> No but it is a common expression.
> 
> 
> Could you screenshot me an image because this is not happening on my browser.
> ...


now it's showing as SkullsGold but before it was showing StayGoldT-shirts.com. weird. Usually little glitches like that have to do with computer history storing the old version of the site, but i'd never been on your web site before, so thats bizarre. 

hrrmm i think something in your script is ****ed up, and the Meta tags are sometimes displaying in the browser header... look at this on your about page:


----------



## mattybear (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know. Going to contact the theme designer and the service I use for meta tags to see what is happening. It's fine with chrome...


----------



## TOONCOUTURE (Aug 17, 2012)

Really awesome ! Btw, who do you use as your host for your online store ?


----------

